# URGENT - Pet food recall in US after 70 dogs die



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

US pet food recalled after 70 dogs die and others fall sick

*A US pet food manufacturer is recalling several of its products following the deaths at least 70 dogs and illness in another 80.*
Midwestern Pet Foods, based in Indiana, said the recall affected its Sportmix brand and other labels.
Tests showed the food had potentially unsafe levels of aflatoxins, a by-product of mould that grows on corn and other grains.
The US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) is carrying out an investigation.
"As of January 11, 2021, FDA is aware of more than 70 pets that have died and more than 80 pets that are sick after eating Sportmix pet food," the agency said in a statement.


----------

